# Br600 blower



## Steven Trexler (Apr 14, 2015)

Just purchased used br600 and first time using it the flywheel got so hot it melted the starter pulley. Any of you guys ever heard of this? Flywheel isnt hitting coil and the bearings felt smooth so a little puzzled. I imagine there will also be crank seal damage if it got enough to melt a starter pulley. Blower ran great. Thanks.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the Stihl equip.
Any chance of it getting bumped and the recoil pushed into the flywheel?

When I first started using a backpack, I banged into a few things while wearing my Echos, hard enough to make me cringe.
You'll get your spatial memory ajusted to walking with one on after a short time.
look at the Craigslist pics and you'll see that a lot of folks make a few bumps with them.

take an honest look at the housing and see if you find any scrapes or other signs of damge.
If it's a used unit, could be that prior owner or employe/user banged into somthing or dropped it
and made some attempt to patch that didnt hold.

But the blame isn't what we're hunting here.
Just the problem and how to solve it.

Take a few screws out and see if you can tell what's too close or scrapes
and see if you can tell which way it needs to be shifted 
and then ask what would hold it there?


----------



## Steven Trexler (Apr 15, 2015)

I have completely pulled unit apart and checked it over. Valves are way out so im adjusting them back to spec. As far as pulley touching flywheel i dont think so. Because when I pulled it apart when it happened flywheel was blazing hot.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Apr 15, 2015)

The powerhead wasnt excessively hot though so I thought maybe bearing was going out and caused crankshaft to get super hot. Im not sure though because bearings feel smooth.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 17, 2015)

I may be just having a brain cramp, But after thinking a bit more...
seems like I recall a thread where blsnelling was dealing with
a group of the Stihl 4-mess blowers.
Might send a pm to him and ask IF that's correct and if so, does he have any opinions.

sorry that I wasn't any help to ya.


----------



## Steven Trexler (Apr 17, 2015)

It's no problem. I adjusted valves yesterday and the blower ran better and started easier. Didn't run it for too long because I had other stuff to work on. So I guess we'll see if the valves were the culprit I guess.


----------

